# touch screen (panel) calibration



## my camel (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi there! another newbie. i just traded my 03 Murano for a 14 Rogue SL.

i've noticed that the touch screen alignment may be off or have a problem. i can touch with the pad of my finger, most of the time, just below the "button" on the screen and with a small amount of force, it will respond. but many times i cannot make it respond at all and then it may respond low and never high in line with the function. i hope that describes it. has anyone experienced this? is there a way to align the display? i did clean with a soft cloth and water on the tip if the cloth-but ONLY when it was turned off. i have read on this an another site about LCD cleaners but i hesitate to use them. maybe the prior owner put too much cleaner/polish on. i'll try cleaning it some more with a light alcohol based cleaner and a micro fiber cloth. but i would really like to try alignment.

'any thoughts anyone?

thanks.

My Camel
Canton, GA


----------

